# My IBS is really messing everything up



## NoRainNoRainbow83 (Nov 19, 2013)

how do you guys cope?


----------



## Unknown Identity (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't, really. I just wait on the hope of new ideas of what might help and think if what it would be like to never have it. Stay strong sweetie <3


----------



## Caitlin32 (Jan 22, 2015)

You're not the only one. IBS has taken over my life....and ontop of that my parents think it's all in my head. Sometimes my pain is unbearable and nothing makes it better but pain medicine


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 7, 2015)

I try to focus on what I can do, not on what I can't do. Over the years I've slowly cut people out of my life who were not sympathetic to my issues and I've surrounded myself with understanding and caring people. I've found things that I enjoy doing at home or close to home so travel related stress is not a huge issue for me. I also drive a conversion van that has a toilet in it. That thing has been a life saver, but at times when it's not available (in the shop or whatever) I throw a bucket, blanket, and a roll of toilet paper in the back seat of whatever I'm driving and pray that I won't have to use them.

I have lost out on a lot. I used to be an avid skydiver but that is just too hard on me now. I used to love riding motorcycles, but that's out too. No place for my bucket, right? I eventually took up martial arts which has kind of been my salvation. I train when I can and when things are bad I don't. I fight in a lot of tournaments, but when I'm too sick to go I stay home. I was fortunate enough to be able to make it to the National Championships last year and won gold, but I have this year's National Qualifier coming up shortly and was so bad today I had to leave work early. I really want to keep that title, but will I be well enough to fight? I don't know, but I'm just going to take it day by day.


----------



## smile4lina (Mar 5, 2015)

It sucks! . I have a 7 yr old boy who is in pain everyday and I feel like there is nothing I can do for him either. When I registered for this account, I saw over 100 different things you can try from antidepressants, to yoga, to deep breathing, and many more. Maybe one of those things will bring you some relief. Wishing you the best of doctors.


----------

